# Vizsla breeders



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Looking for reputable Vizsla breeders. Thanks!


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

If you are looking for a hunting or field trial dogs try Josh mcphearson 801-372-5481


----------



## SFWG (Sep 8, 2007)

Josh has the best in the state. He is the only person with this breed in this State I would even look at. Sonny Mortensen has bred some of the best litters in the country, but he has retired. Josh is his good friend and continues the line.


----------

